# Shop cat?



## jadis (Jul 9, 2011)

I would like some opinions on keeping a cat at a place of business. My husband owns his own business and we are considering having a cat there, not as a mouser or anything, just for company and to save a cat with nowhere else to go. He currently brings one of our dogs there 3-5 times a week, but taking a dog out to potty in the area is difficult.

So...the business is a childrens theater. There are two theater spaces, a lobby, and concesions area downstairs, but the cat wouldn't be there, it would be in the four rooms upstairs. Currently one is an office, one is a lounge with a couch and tv, and the other two are mostly empty with some cabinets and a few boxes. 

My husband is there every day anywhere from 8 to 12 hours depending on the day, and I and/or our kids are there a couple days a week.

Does this sound suitable? Any issues that may arise that anyone can think of? If anything crazy happened like he went out of business, the cat would just come to our house, and we have already checked the legality when he started bringing the dog.


----------



## aniela (Jun 27, 2011)

Be careful about how the employees of the business feel about the cat. A small kitten showed up where I work. The technicians loved having a "shop kitty" but I knew she needed to go before one employee in management came back from vacation. This individual hated cats and has killed some of the stray cats before. I ended up taking her to the city animal shelter since the no-kill shelters wouldn't take her. Apparently, they all operate where they take in cats scheduled to be euthanized at the shelters. I kept up with her and I'm happy to say that she was adopted almost immediately.


----------



## builder (Sep 2, 2012)

We had a cat staying at my work and it never went inside, but one employee was allergic to cat and complained so much that they called animal control to come and set traps.


----------



## jadis (Jul 9, 2011)

He has three employees right now and none of them would mind. The offices upstairs are private, even the employees only go up there if they need to get something or ask my husband something. 

It would be important for the cat to stay upstairs though, I wouldn't feel comfortable with it in the theater area because of possible patrons allergies or the possibility of it getting outside...the lobby is often chaotic with 30ish kids there rehersing or 150+ people there on nights when there are shows.


----------



## builder (Sep 2, 2012)

I was in an antique store once that had 2 old cats roaming free inside the store. The owner said that every once in a while someone would come in that largest cat didn’t like, but she would watch the cat with each customers entry and knew exactly when to put the cat in back. I found it amusing to see that big orange cat sitting up on the counter next to the cash register like it was the boss. I bought a few small items and tried to give the cat the money, but it wasn’t amused.


----------



## Nell (Apr 7, 2005)

Sounds like a lovely idea. Since someone is there everyday, there shouldn't be an issue with the cat being alone for too long or potential problems going unnoticed.


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

Sounds like a great idea provided a few things...

How often is your husband upstairs in those rooms and not just at work in general? And while maybe irrelevant, how long until he may retire? Are there windows the cat can look out? How likely is it anyone could accidentally leave doors open for the cat to go exploring?

Employees are also a consideration; if any are allergic or against cats, or if any in the future may be. However if you say they don't go up there much, it may not matter. My aunt decided to get a cat for the nursing home she was in charge of, ensuring it was all ok with the people there. But then someone complained -- not sure why, and one of the nurses ended up adopting him because of it less than a year later.

If the cat isn't going to be mingling I'd probably look into getting an older laid-back cat, or maybe even a nervous one that would be less likely to be adopted otherwise (not to say that the cat won't adjust and become a wonderful lap cat eventually)... the younger/immediately super affectionate ones I'd probably leave for other people, unless you are in a high-kill location.

There's another consideration too... a cat alone a lot of the time may not integrate well if you ever want to have it move in with the rest of the gang of cats at home, so I'd think carefully on if it's a good idea if that could ever become a possibility.


----------



## jadis (Jul 9, 2011)

Carmel, you touched on two of the things I am worried about. Windows...there are two large ones but they look out over the parking lot. He's up there probably 5 or 6 hours out of the day, but the cat might be bored.

I also worried that a cat used to being the only pet would have trouble in my busy household if it ever had to come here. He's a long way from retirement (we're both 37), but you never know what might happen.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I don't know, it seems sad to me that the kitty would be alone every night. I know I'm just imagining on of my own little girls there alone at night, but still....

Maybe if you got TWO kitties! :grin:


----------



## jusjim (Jun 30, 2009)

> and to save a cat with nowhere else to go.


Do you think the cat would be better off? Any possibility you'd consider getting two cats to give company? Would it be a rescue from a shelter where it's now living most of the time in a cage? Some cats adapt well to being alone, but a shelter cat has been with others, or at least had others around.

These are a few thoughts that may help you decide.


----------



## BigDaveyL (Jun 26, 2012)

When I studied abroad, the Math/Sciences building had a building cat named Ollie.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

It sounds like the cat would be alone for 18 hours a day and the time that your husband is there, he'll be working so not really focused on the cat. I think finding an older (6-8+) bonded pair that have been in a shelter for a while and are having a hard time getting adopted would be OK for this situation, cats that are more interested in each other than the people around them.


----------



## jadis (Jul 9, 2011)

I was also thinking two...and I was also thinking I would probably end up feeling sad and bringing them home anyway, lol.

The idea is on hold for right now, if the right cat or pair of cats comes along and desperately needs a place, it's an option.


----------



## Ritzpg (Dec 7, 2010)

I think it's a lovely idea, especially if you find two older, bonded pairs.
I want to add one concern: you say the probability of the cats escaping is low. Keep in mind that if the cat can fit his head into a space, he can fit his entire body. So cat proof and then cat proof some more. Oh, and if you have mice in the shop, be careful if/when you decide to exterminate them: what the mice eats, the cat also eats (if the cat is a mouser).


----------



## mainecoonmama (May 24, 2012)

I think this is a great ides, though I agree with the 2 cats idea for all of the reasons mentioned. Plus, it gives 2 more kitties space at a shelter. Also, I think everyone who can should have a kitty because they are epic love. 

Others have mentioned any concern that I would have; and as Ive only ever encountered cats kept as pets or barn cats, I have nothing constructive to add on that front. But, the thought occurred to me that maybe you could find someone who has a similar set up and ask them about it? Someone mentioned the antique store cats, Im sure someone like the owners of that shop could give you lots of great thoughts on shop kitties.


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

What do people do with shop cats during weekends and vacations????? I never understood this one...

I'd adopt a cat that was on death row, that way whatever turns out is only a better fate for the cat. 

Where I live there are no shelters or adoptions, only the streets. I have a cat that lives on my bed. It's sad, but better to live among goose-feather duvets and eating the healthiest delicatessen snuggled with her human mommy all night and with vet attention when needed than die an early, horrible death alone in the streets as she was doing when I trapped her and brought her home. Judging by the copious amount of purring, she's not unhappy.


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

aniela said:


> Be careful about how the employees of the business feel about the cat. A small kitten showed up where I work. The technicians loved having a "shop kitty" but I knew she needed to go before one employee in management came back from vacation. This individual hated cats and has killed some of the stray cats before. I ended up taking her to the city animal shelter since the no-kill shelters wouldn't take her. Apparently, they all operate where they take in cats scheduled to be euthanized at the shelters. I kept up with her and I'm happy to say that she was adopted almost immediately.


He KILLED stray cats before? I'd have killed him!


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

I used to run a heritage site - we had a resident cat called Twm who came from a rescue. It worked brilliantly - he was completely appropriate in a sixteenth century manor house! The staff adored him and the public loved him. He eventually retired to a staff member's home. He was also a very good pest controller!

Just noticed the post above - we only closed for two days a year and then there was a resident caretaker on site to feed him.


----------



## jadis (Jul 9, 2011)

Straysmommy, we don't do weekends or vacations, lol, but if we had a cat there we would make arrangements for it just like our other pets if we went on a vacation.

But, with the unexpected adoption of Cheddar Biscuit, we're not going to do it right now.


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

But surely your husband isn't in the offices every day of the year, then the cat will be alone on some days or weeks... Still, it's a lot better than not having a home.


----------



## Whaler (Feb 13, 2011)

pretty girl (my avatar) is a shop cat. she is a former feral that was in the colony that i have behind my work.

when i decided to try and socialize her i did it at work for two reasons; first, at the time my morriss was at home and was about 19 years old with failing health, so trying to do it there was not an option. secondly, i figured that since i spend 65 or more hours a week at work socializing her would be easier there since i would be with her much more than if she were at home.

now, morriss passed last december so i could have brought pretty girl home but she stays at work. this way she is with me much more than if she were at home and since she is very bonded with me i felt that was crucial. also, since my colony is there it allows me to multitask when we are closed, i can be with pretty girl and then just walk out the back door to check on all of the ferals. on the one day that we are closed or on holidays i come to work to feed the colony and then stay with pretty girl for as many hours as possible.

pretty girl has become a quasi celebrity with our customers. she will not let any of them get too close but she likes to see what is going on.


----------



## aniela (Jun 27, 2011)

Arianwen said:


> He KILLED stray cats before? I'd have killed him!


Yes... but we have a lot of strays (some vicious) dropped off where I work. He just decided killing the strays was easier than calling animal control.

I do what I can when I see one that comes along. So far we had a well-trained pitbull show up which one of the shop techs adopted, the kitten that I took to the shelter, and then there were a few vicious dogs we had to run off the property.


----------



## Whaler (Feb 13, 2011)

aniela said:


> Yes... but we have a lot of strays (some vicious) dropped off where I work. He just decided killing the strays was easier than calling animal control.


intentionally killing a cat is a criminal offense in all 50 states and the District of Columbia, regardless of ownership. anti-cruelty laws apply to all cats—companion, abandoned, lost, and feral.

i hope someone called the police on this criminal, but i bet not. after all, there are "a lot of strays" :-(


----------



## aniela (Jun 27, 2011)

Whaler said:


> intentionally killing a cat is a criminal offense in all 50 states and the District of Columbia, regardless of ownership. anti-cruelty laws apply to all cats—companion, abandoned, lost, and feral.
> 
> i hope someone called the police on this criminal, but i bet not. after all, there are "a lot of strays" :-(


I have not witnessed anything or heard about anything since being employed there. I have told him that it is animal abuse and is punishable. I have also made it known I am willing to take cats to the shelter. I would take dogs to the shelter but I only own a cat crate.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

there are several businesses I know of that have cats that live at the shop. I think its a win win situation. 

someone Ive met feels his kitten sealed the deal on several jobs people wanted him to do. The kittens showed up and charmed the customers! People even stop by the say hi to the kitties. There are two of the kittens so that helps when the shop is closed.


----------



## builder (Sep 2, 2012)

We also have animals dropped off at work. My boss used to take them home to his horse ranch where he had at least 30 cats. He claimed that they kept the rattlesnakes away and they all worked for their living. He retired and moved his whole ranch to New Mexico along with all the cats. 
Now the dropped off cats are there only a short while before the coyotes get them. I stumbled upon a den of coyotes nearby and there was evidence that they were feeding on cats.


----------



## tghsmith (Dec 9, 2010)

Welcome to Shopcat.com its not an uncommon thing,


----------



## jadis (Jul 9, 2011)

I am reviving this thread because a shop cat _may_ have found my husband. I was talking to one of his employees tonight and he said when he leaves at night (later than my husband) there is a big black cat that is outside. I asked him if it was feral and he said no, it comes right up like it wants to be let in. I brought a litterbox over and told him to let it in if he can, so we'll see. It is in a strip center on a busy road, so it definitely isn't safe outside, and if it doesn't work out I can probably adopt it out through the rescue I work with.


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Awww jadis, thank you so much for caring for this cat. Sounds like an intelligent cat who knows who to choose!


----------



## Alex Harris (May 4, 2012)

So what's the status on the new cat?


----------



## Cat'sHouse (Apr 5, 2012)

I'm with everyone who seem to be in favor of having a 'shop cat....er theatre cat'.....I think one would be fine but a pair from a rescue center who have lived together for some time could be alright too. Or, the black cat....get a collar and tag so that if it/they did get outside, the chance of a return will be better. 

As for loneleness when someone isn't around? i'll bet any cat would adjust it's schedule to your husbands....that is..awake mostly when he is there, and sleep when he is not....heck they sleep 24 hrs a day anyway, don't they? (assuming they have a 30 hr clock).

I think if the black doesn't work...then the oldest, loneliest. saddest cat from a shelter would welcome a new home regardless of how often someone is there.

good luck.


----------



## jadis (Jul 9, 2011)

He's not in yet, I'll update as soon as he is. I'm going to start putting food out and see what happens. I've tried to catch ferals at my work before with zero luck but the guys say this one is friendly (and a boy), so I'm anxious to see how friendly he is.


----------



## anie (Dec 4, 2012)

yes, keep us updated! I am very curious about the cat too!


----------

